# Crappy cams | Crappy photos | My webbie



## ndroo (Dec 12, 2006)

Just created a simple webbie to house my toy camera photos at www.littlebadsector.com ... do drop by and feel free to give me any comment ... do sign my guestbook while you're there too 

I know some may ***** about the crappy results but I'm lovin it :heart: 

My original webbie is still at www.ndroo.com :hug::


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey, nice photos.

I've just recently been toying with the idea of getting a crumby kids digital camera (you do use digital, right?).  I'm not inspired by a hatred for advancing technology, but I think that being limited by a camera's capabilities will make me work harder for my shots.  I also like the feel of the images a lot.  Sorry if I'm invading on your idea.


----------



## ndroo (Dec 12, 2006)

cal_gundert05 said:
			
		

> Hey, nice photos.
> 
> I've just recently been toying with the idea of getting a crumby kids digital camera (you do use digital, right?). I'm not inspired by a hatred for advancing technology, but I think that being limited by a camera's capabilities will make me work harder for my shots. I also like the feel of the images a lot. Sorry if I'm invading on your idea.


 
Yeah I do shoot digital with a DSLR and a compact digital.

I don't hate advancing technology (as a matter of fact I love it), but it's more like everyone's so into talking to me about the latest cams, latest lens blah blah blah ... and that got me kinda sick  Looking forward to see images from the kids cam. Would love to get one too!


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 12, 2006)

ndroo said:
			
		

> I don't hate advancing technology (as a matter of fact I love it)




My bad, I couldn't remember what your website said so I kinda guessed.  :blushing: 

I think I have a, like, 0.3 mp camera at my mom's house.  I'll see if I can find it over winter break.  If I can't, I'll probably buy a Disney Pix-Click Micro camera.


----------



## ndroo (Dec 12, 2006)

cal_gundert05 said:
			
		

> My bad, I couldn't remember what your website said so I kinda guessed. :blushing:
> 
> I think I have a, like, 0.3 mp camera at my mom's house. I'll see if I can find it over winter break. If I can't, I'll probably buy a Disney Pix-Click Micro camera.


 
Haha. That's okay.

I'll try buy one of those kids cam when my baby arrives in Jan next year ... my wife probably won't be complaining then :heart:


----------

